# Stolen whilst in bed



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, just got a call from a good friend of mine (who also works for me). The lad with the BMW 3 Convertible I posted pics of ages ago if anyone remembers.... Anyway, he swapped it for a nice 04 plate Sprint Blue S4 cabrio 3 weeks ago.

2am this morning, huge crash downstairs, by the time he got down he hears his S4 start up and its gone. He had had a few beers and forgotten to take his car keys to bed with him, left them on the kitchen side and some scroats have smashed his patio doors down and had it away with the keys and car. Tracker activated, nothing.

He was proper chuffed with that S4. To say he is well cheesed off is an understatement.

Lives in the Morley area of Leeds, be warned!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Just called me. Police have found it parked up, locked and no keys on the other side of Leeds. Off to pick him up and go and collect it now. How wierd is that? :?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG. sounds like they were saving it for a job somewhere! Seems like hes been lucky this time,hope all is well with the car ie; engine and box etc. These tossers want beating with a large stick and then dragging behind the car they just stole. keep us posted with any news.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

the stig said:


> OMG. sounds like they were saving it for a job somewhere! Seems like hes been lucky this time,hope all is well with the car ie; engine and box etc. These tossers want beating with a large stick and then dragging behind the car they just stole. keep us posted with any news.


They are lucky they were out before Andy got downstairs, he's 6'4'' and 18 stone and looks like Desperate Dan! :lol:

Off now, Ill get some pics. I feel for him though, he has saved for ages to get that car and was beaming ike a lighthouse when he picked it up.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Theives normally 'park up' motors which *may* have a tracker, to see if they get discovered and returned.

Far better to leave it on a street for a week, going nowhere near it, than risk it having an activated tracker, and being pulled over in posession.

Short of ripping the interior apart, leaving a car to be 'found' (or not) is the best way of finding out (safely) whether or not it has a tracker.

Hope your mate is happy... unlikely to have been joyridden or crashed, if it was to be sold on.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

not good news. glad it's in one piece.

no key, so an insurance claim for a new set of locks and keys?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Tim is right, the Police reckoned that it had been parked up for precisely that reason. Car has been recovered and I took him down to drop off the spare key today. Seems there isnt any damage at all although he cant see it until after the Forensics guys have had a look, probably tomorrow.

New locks for the car and house needed now.


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

The thing is you just dont know how they had been driving the car  probably abused it know doubt!!! :evil:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

alibTTman said:


> The thing is you just dont know how they had been driving the car  probably abused it no doubt!!! :evil:


Well its an S4 so it can take some hammer and to be fair, if they drive it harder than Andy does, they must have taken it to the WRC. :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

alibTTman said:


> The thing is you just dont know how they had been driving the car  probably abused it know doubt!!! :evil:


I'm not sure why you would assume that.

Joyriders would steal something, rag it, and torch it.

This theft bears all the hallmarks (from what Leg has described) of the car being stolen, rather than twoc'ed - and the fact that it was left in plain view, and not torched, shows that they were planning to shift it on and make money out of it. In which case, it wouldn't make sense

1) to draw attention to themselves by abusing it
2) to lower the value of their 'prize'

I'd much rather my car be stolen by car thieves than joyriders.


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

Maybe ive just watched too many episodes of police camera action :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> alibTTman said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is you just dont know how they had been driving the car  probably abused it know doubt!!! :evil:
> ...


There is more evidence to back this up. It appears that a Cooper S and new shape Civic Type R were found within a few yards of his car all stolen from the same area where he lives last night.

Sounds like a shopping list if ever there was one.

He bought a pick axe handle from B&Q today. Half expects them back as they have keys for his house and he couldnt get the locks replaced today. Having said that his wife owns an MGTF so I think he is safe unless he puts a couple of grand in the boot. :lol:


----------



## Grange (Mar 12, 2007)

Sounds a nightmare ...where abouts in Leeds was the car taken and where was it found - making me worried


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Grange said:


> Sounds a nightmare ...where abouts in Leeds was the car taken and where was it found - making me worried


Morley and found near Seacroft somewhere, not 100% sure as it was at the recovery place when we went up.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

More than likley intended for Russia. A friend of mine in work had his S4 cab stolen recently in a similar fashion, and the police investigating it reckon that 80% of stolen to order cars in the UK are destined for the streets and dealers of Russia. Some even find themselves onto official dealer forecourts!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> More than likley intended for Russia. A friend of mine in work had his S4 cab stolen recently in a similar fashion, and the police investigating it reckon that 80% of stolen to order cars in the UK are destined for the streets and dealers of Russia. Some even find themselves onto official dealer forecourts!


We will have to get em back, anyone for a Trabant?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sure i read somewhere about a new mobile GPS jammer unit that is available that can thwart Trakkers?


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > alibTTman said:
> ...


Only 47 Cars to go! :lol: 
Was the last one on the list called "Eleanor" by any chance! :roll:


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

Heres hoping his insurance company sort things out in a timely manner.

I was wondering whether the tracker was useful to locate the car or whether it was just spotted by a patrol. It might make me get one if it was useful.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

StuTTer said:


> Heres hoping his insurance company sort things out in a timely manner.
> 
> I was wondering whether the tracker was useful to locate the car or whether it was just spotted by a patrol. It might make me get one if it was useful.


tracker, police picked it up from that


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Maybe I'll get one after all. I don't like the idea of getting a car back after its been "raped" but I like the thought of increased insurance premiums even less. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think these can jam Trakkers:

http://www.globalgadgetuk.com/yo50G.htm


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Leg said:


> StuTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Heres hoping his insurance company sort things out in a timely manner.
> ...


I had a tracker in my bmw when it was stolen,when i got the car back the thievin gits had taken a bite out of it and left it on the back seat. Fair to say i chucked it away(germs and all!) :roll:


----------

